# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Cerianthus sp.

## Ricardo Santos

_Cerianthus sp._

*Cor:* Verde; Laranja; Rosa; Lilás/Roxo; Branco; Creme; Azul

*Dieta:* Não Fotossintético

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 3

*Dificuldade:* 1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

*Iluminação:* (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 1

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

*Reef Safe:* Sim

*Notas Gerais:* Como não é fotossintético, deverá ser alimentado regularmente para se manter bem aberto. Alimentar com pequenos pedaços de alimento congelado, tais como artémia, mysis, peixe, zooplâncton!

----------

